# Hi from New Zealand.



## huggie (Apr 15, 2009)

My name is Hugo and I run Goldbaby Productions. Makers of quality sample packs. Our most famous product is the Tape808.

I have been in the professional audio game since 1991. My jobs have included Studio Engineer, Boom Operator and Sound Recordists for film and TV, Jingle Writer, and now Sound Designer.

My studio is Auckland, New Zealand.


Regards
Hugo


----------



## lux (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome Hugo.

I'm an absolute fan of Goldbaby productions. I suggest everyone to keep an eye on this guy. The Tape drums seriously kick ass.

Luca


----------



## roon (Apr 15, 2009)

greetings neighbour.

need any beta testing done?
just joking..

new here myself and it appears (so far) to be a good place.


----------



## huggie (Apr 16, 2009)

lux @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Welcome Hugo.
> 
> I'm an absolute fan of Goldbaby productions. I suggest everyone to keep an eye on this guy. The Tape drums seriously kick ass.
> 
> Luca



Thanks Luca!

Glad you like my stuff...

Hugo


----------

